# Peta in grand haven??



## dand1125 (Nov 6, 2007)

According to wood tv PETA wants to set up a station on the South Pier..

"An animal rights group wants to use two lighthouses along Lake Michigan in Grand Haven to publicize what it says are the horrors of killing fish for food and sport."

HMM?? "People. Eating. Tasty. Animals." fishing right next to the fish huggers will be interesting.


----------



## dand1125 (Nov 6, 2007)

GRAND HAVEN, Mich. (AP) - An animal rights group wants to use two lighthouses along Lake Michigan in Grand Haven to publicize what it says are the horrors of killing fish for food and sport.
People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals says it sent a letter Wednesday to the National Park Service saying the lighthouses could serve as the headquarters for its "Fish Empathy Project."
The lighthouses are available under the National Historic Lighthouse Preservation Act.
Grand Haven, about 30 miles northwest of Grand Rapids, is a popular destination for tourists and sport fishing.
Norfolk, Va.-based PETA says its plan calls for educational displays and a cafe serving items such as fake fish sticks. PETA in 2007 proposed using a lighthouse in Fairfield, Conn., for a similar effort.


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

there's nothing i hate more than PETA, what a fricking joke:rant:. I might have to just go fish right next to them and keep some carp just to make my point.:evil:


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Maybe i can use my goby slingshot to introduce them to the invasive species:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like it's time to go pier fishing.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope they don't get approval for this. What a joke.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> Sounds like it's time to go pier fishing.


 
Sounds like a good time and place for a MS.com meet n greet?


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

hahahah....


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

If it happens, It will be a good spot for all the charters and rec anglers to have an unofficial area to take pics of the catch. I'm sure they would love to see dozens of boats grippin' and grinnin' in front of them all day long.:lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

GuppyII said:


> If it happens, It will be a good spot for all the charters and rec anglers to have an unofficial area to take pics of the catch. I'm sure they would love to see dozens of boats grippin' and grinnin' in front of them all day long.:lol:


That's exactly what I thought! LOL!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, if it happens there will definitely be a MS.com pier fishing outing. Bring your cell phones to report harrasment.


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

G.H. is a long way from the Thumb but I'm in for a MS/Peta Meet-n-Greet. They have been a pain to all Sportsmen and it would be an honor to give them a taste of their own medicine!:lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Steve said:


> Yeap, if it happens there will definitely be a MS.com pier fishing outing. Bring your cell phones to report harrasment.


I'd encourage everyone to bring a graphite fish billy like mine. Bonk 'em, bleed 'em, and eat 'em. And hell, if you want to keep a few fish too that'll be great!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> I'd encourage everyone to bring a graphite fish billy like mine. Bonk 'em, bleed 'em, and eat 'em. And hell, if you want to keep a few fish too that'll be great!


God it would be great if their were alewives around too. Great weekend to collect them for the freezer..... and feed the gulls! I can make a hell of a mess making cut bait.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Dont forget to have a big fish boil on there doorstep. HA HA


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If this brain fart comes to fruition, I want that pier to be lined all the way around with fishermen from this site, a pole in each hand. I'll be there. I bring my Hibachi too.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

From the Grand Haven Tribune
http://www.grandhaventribune.com/paid/324810863059738.bsp


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

I've always wanted to try pier fishing. What better time than now?

~Dan~


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

mrhookup said:


> there's nothing i hate more than PETA, ...........:


Please add the Humane Society of the Untided States, HSUS to your list.


----------



## redandwhite (May 30, 2009)

:smile-mad WHAT IN THE SAM HILL IS GOING ON! Do they think there message is even going to be tolerated by anyone? I am upset that there is not anybody who will say that PETA is so off base with what they do and deny any request that they are attempting to do. We do not need spokespeople for animals.If there is any infraction taking place the law will do the dirty work,not this! I am not very good at articulating my message but i bet there are plenty of MS members that are. They need to butt out of things that don't pertain to them.I have had it with these self-righteous,self centered fools that they are. OK i am done venting,but they are just plain ridiculous!:rant::rant::SHOCKED:


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

let's go up there and support them. whos got the venison and burgers?:evil:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

They have to get the permit first..........it'll be interesting to see if they do..


----------



## mhawk21912 (Jun 9, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Please add the Humane Society of the Untided States, HSUS to your list.


Not to highjack this thread. But my wife and I were told we could not adopt a dog from the one in the Canton area because we both worked and no one would be home with the dog during the day. So if I was a lazy @#& and sat at Home all day living off the system they would have no problem with the adoption.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

mhawk21912 said:


> from the one in the Canton area


That would be your local animal shelter..... 

BIG, BIG difference then the Humane Society of the United States, HSUS. They use that name because people then THINK they are supporting the local shelter....


----------



## mhawk21912 (Jun 9, 2008)

malainse said:


> That would be your local animal shelter.....
> 
> BIG, BIG difference then the Humane Society of the United States, HSUS. They use that name because people then THINK they are supporting the local shelter....


OK

I will sit here and let the big people talk then.


----------

